# Yeah baby! Hot Girls and the cars they love (Audis)!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Yeah baby! Hot Latvian Girls and the cars they love (Audis)!*


























































^Totally ripped from http://www.audi-style.lv/










_Modified by duandcc at 10:40 PM 8/23/2005_


_Modified by duandcc at 11:47 AM 8/25/2005_


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

German?
How about Latvian...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PitViper)*

Yeah, OK...how about just European?


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (duandcc)*

meh.....furry arm pits http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif although the blond with the B7 mmmmm


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

Not all European girls have furry armpits...just the French.














Are you kidding? Meh?!







Even if they might a little less shaven than gurlz int he USA...I could live with that...atleast they don't look like their only 10 years old like most of the baldies in the USA do...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

please remove your arse from my car thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_atleast they don't look like their only 10 years old like most of the baldies in the USA do...















 sign me up for 2 10 year old lookin' American girls please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

2x10=20 at least that's what our local polygamists say


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_2x10=20 at least that's what our local polygamists say
 you know that equasion too I see


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Not all European girls have furry armpits...

Yes, they do, but most girls shave, thank god









_Quote »_









I swear, if she was sitting on my car like that, I'd flip faster than you can say wow! I mean, look at the spoiler! She's destroying it like there's no tomorrow







She's not that fine anyways


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

id take her and the car!!!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (ejust)*

She's welcome to come over to the USA and sit on my spoiler any time she wants.







That spoiler will bounce back fine. I sit on mine all the time, and it's not damaged at all and I certainly weigh more than she does.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PitViper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PitViper* »_German?
How about Latvian...









Yeah, the LV on the license plates should have given that way...


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_









= future wife


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Yes, they do, but most girls shave, thank god








I swear, if she was sitting on my car like that, I'd flip faster than you can say wow! I mean, look at the spoiler! She's destroying it like there's no tomorrow







She's not that fine anyways










Screw the spoiler. After I'm done w/ her there be a huge dent on the hood and a messy backseat.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_although the blond with the B7 mmmmm

i'll second that...

Is that a early A6 in the second pic, with the weird projectors? never seen those before


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (gidrew)*

Nah thats an A8


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_ although the blond with the B7 mmmmm

Yup, very pretty! It's not a B7 though, it's a C6, it's the new A6 she's trying to hide from attention (and she's doing a fine job too







)


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

Yea, I wasn't paying all that much attention to the car - uh, there's a car in that photo


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

Yeah, a car with great headlights...


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

hot girls and hot cars....life


----------



## TrboPowr (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

sexay


----------

